# De l'art du cochon



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Décembre 2005)

*CHARCUTERIE n. f.*
1. Industrie et commerce des produits de la viande de porc. _Ils sont dans la charcuterie de père en fils._ 2. Boutique où l'on vend du porc frais ou préparé. 3. Spécialité à base de viande de porc, préparée dans les charcuteries. _Une assiette de charcuterie. De la charcuterie alsacienne._

Le terme, apparu vers le XVIe siècle, dérive de « chaircuicterie ».
C'est en 1475 à Paris, que la corporation des charcutiers «  chair cuitiers » devint autonome et distincte de celle des bouchers qui, conservaient le privilège de vendre des chairs fraîches.

En Italie, la charcuterie se nomme salumeria, dérivé du mot latin « sal », le sel, fréquemment utilisé comme agent de conservation.


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Décembre 2005)

Chic, de la charcutaille ! :love:
Tu me donne envie, chouchou, avec ta saucisse...


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Chic, de la charcutaille ! :love:
> Tu me donne envie, chouchou, avec ta saucisse...


 Attention de ne pas poster hors chatte, tout de même... :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Attention de ne pas poster hors chatte, tout de même... :affraid:




*Des fois, SAGEsse met son ensemble string*
en rondelles de saucisson.

Et là, je ne répond plus de rien.






:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> _Je vous prie dès à présent, chers camarades, de ne pas me tenir rigueur de la non-exhaustivité des choix de ce sondage._



C'est malin, ça, on peut même pas voter pour toi !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin, ça, on peut même pas voter pour toi !




*Tu connais pourtant la consigne*
pour exprimer ta fidélité


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu connais pourtant la consigne*
> pour exprimer ta fidélité



Non, moi, le saucisson, c'est pas dans ma signature que je le met 

En fait, je voulais juste te signaler que tu avais omis l'andouille dans tes options de sondage ! :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, moi, le saucisson, c'est pas dans ma signature que je le met
> 
> En fait, je voulais juste te signaler que tu avais omis l'andouille dans tes options de sondage ! :love:


Le saucisson, tu le mets où tu veux. 
Cela ne nous regarde en rien. 




			
				Gourou d'Opérette a dit:
			
		

> Talking  venant de Pascal, je m'attendais à un post catastrophique



  Son humour progresse à une vitesse foudroyante, c'est vrai!... :affraid: :affraid: 

 


Je ne sais pas si tu as suivi un stage intensif, mais les résultats sont là!...


----------



## Nobody (11 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu connais pourtant la consigne*
> pour exprimer ta fidélité



Dans -lepurfilsdelasagesse- tout est bon.

:rateau:

PS: vivement le retour des w-e cochonailles!!
miam miam!
:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Le saucisson, tu le mets où tu veux.
> Cela ne nous regarde en rien.



Tsss Tsss :mouais: Tout de suite, là ... Je voulais dire par là que le saucisson, c'est trop bon pour en gâcher, ne serait-ce qu'une rondelle dans ma signature, il est bien mieux dans mon assiette !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je voulais juste te signaler que tu avais omis l'andouille dans tes options de sondage ! :love:





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin, ça, on peut même pas voter pour toi !




hum...


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Attention de ne pas poster hors chatte, tout de même... :affraid:


C'est une faute de frappe, là, hein?  :mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> C'est une faute de frappe, là, hein?  :mouais:


 Du moment qu'il n'y as pas de faute de goût.


----------



## duracel (11 Décembre 2005)

[post=3532426]Opla, je me cite[/post]


----------



## Pierrou (11 Décembre 2005)

bon, on s'la bouffe quand cette cochonnaille ? :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (11 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Des fois, SAGEsse met son ensemble string*
> en rondelles de saucisson.
> 
> Et là, je ne répond plus de rien.
> ...



Oh, Le Petit Cochon


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

le cochon sa refile les boutons     




mais








on vient de me dire que le chocolat aussi


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> En Italie, la charcuterie se nomme salumeria, dérivé du mot latin « sal », le sel, fréquemment utilisé comme agent de conservation.





je te suggere , pour tes prochaines vacances, un petit voyage au coeur du regne de la salumeria italienne :
la region emila romagna :love: :love: :love: :love: 






ps: tu as omis les "salamine "      .....honte a toi !!!!! :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: ....
demande a sm , il te dira


----------



## Stargazer (11 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin, ça, on peut même pas voter pour toi !




Ce qui est surtout inadmissible mon bon purfils c'est que tu obliges les gens à choisir avec ton sondage !


----------



## lumai (11 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est surtout inadmissible mon bon purfils c'est que tu obliges les gens à choisir avec ton sondage !


Tu peux donner plusieurs réponses, tu sais ?


----------



## Stargazer (11 Décembre 2005)

I choose not to vote !


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Décembre 2005)

et l'oreille ? l'oreille de cochon ça se fait frire , me suis je laissé dire ...:rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (11 Décembre 2005)

Mouais, c'est pas terrible-terrible non plus (j'aime pas le cartilagineux)...
Mais que la mortadelle dépasse l'andouillette dans les résultats (provisoires, j'espère), ça me dépasse totalement


----------



## joubichou (11 Décembre 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (11 Décembre 2005)

lepurefistleretour


----------



## da capo (11 Décembre 2005)

juste en passant, je ne comprends pas pourquoi les jambons secs, fumés ou blanc sont associés : cela n'a rien à voir ! comme le saucisson sec ou fumé... rien mais rien à voir !

Et puis, j'ai longtemps assisté mon père dans l'exercice annuel de préparation de jambon sec, saucissons, saucisses à cuire, coppa, lonza, etc.
Hum, cette odeur de chair mélée de sel, de poivre d'un tête d'ail !!! 

Tout est de l'art dans la main du charcutier !


----------



## guytantakul (11 Décembre 2005)

Allez, j'en remets une couche :
Une bonne andouillette grillée à l'échalote, avec du raifort ou de la moutarde sur l'assiette, accompagnée de pommes frites et d'une petite salade... Mmh ? Non ?
Vous préférez vraiment cette tranche de viande moulue et froide, agrémentée de fausses truffes et de bouts de pistache dans le meilleur des cas - et qu'on nomme galantine pour les fêtes ?


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Décembre 2005)

Moi je n'aime que le canard.


----------



## Stargazer (11 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Allez, j'en remets une couche :
> Une bonne andouillette grillée à l'échalote, avec du raifort ou de la moutarde sur l'assiette, accompagnée de pommes frites et d'une petite salade... Mmh ? Non ?
> Vous préférez vraiment cette tranche de viande moulue et froide, agrémentée de fausses truffes et de bouts de pistache dans le meilleur des cas - et qu'on nomme galantine pour les fêtes ?




Je te soutiens dans ton combat ma tentacule !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Allez, j'en remets une couche :
> Une bonne andouillette grillée à l'échalote, avec du raifort ou de la moutarde sur l'assiette, accompagnée de pommes frites et d'une petite salade... Mmh ? Non ?
> Vous préférez vraiment cette tranche de viande moulue et froide, agrémentée de fausses truffes et de bouts de pistache dans le meilleur des cas - et qu'on nomme galantine pour les fêtes ?



Moi aussi, je te soutiens : Andouillette powa ! :love:  Galantine pouah !


----------



## La SAGEsse (11 Décembre 2005)

Je ne peux résister à la tentation de vous faire partager ceci, même si ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai trouvé... 

Attention, âmes sensibles s'asbstenir, surtout au moment de l'andouille...


----------



## guytantakul (11 Décembre 2005)

Le onze décembre 2005 à 19h30 au bar de macG,  l'andouillette et le cervelas (le fromage de tête est disqualifié pour dopage) se disputent une place dans la voiture-balai du sondage... 
Pff... Pouvons-nous véritablement nous qualifier d'hommes (ou femmes) de goût ? 
Rien n'est moins sur désormais !


----------



## quetzalk (11 Décembre 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> [post=3532426]Opla, je me cite[/post]



- :rateau: Tout ça pour ça... tu sais quitte à faire un copier-coller tu aurais gagné à remettre ta phrase de six mots ici plutôt que de nous aller perdre dans un autre fil sans intérêt.

- SAGEsse ton film est une horreur. Je t'en veux. :rateau: 

- SM on dit "purfils" et non pas "purfist", ce qui prête à interprétation... déplacée (si j'ose dire) :rateau: tu vas te faire taper du poing sur les i ! (hi !)

- Purfils [FAYOT] moi j'ai tout fait comme t'as dit, hein, j'gagne quoi maintenant ? [/FAYOT] les nioubies me jettent des cailloux, mes leçons psycho-socio-informatives sont gravement décrédibilisées et l'odeur de salpêtre commence à envahir ma vie numérique... :hein: 

ET BEN QUOI JE SUIS DE MAUVAISE HUMEUR AUJOURD'HUI CA VOUS VA PAS ?


----------



## guytantakul (11 Décembre 2005)

Chuut. Là, Là... Làààaaa... Voilà...  Tiens, prends cette andouillette et fait-la frire au beurre


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Décembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> juste en passant, je ne comprends pas pourquoi les jambons secs, fumés ou blanc sont associés : cela n'a rien à voir ! comme le saucisson sec ou fumé... rien mais rien à voir !




*Cher camarade assistant charcutier*
une étude si vaste que les habitudes charcutières de nos concitoyens réclamerait bien plus que les 10 options de sondage que permet vBulletin.

Aussi, il me fallut faire quelques pénibles et douloureux amalgames pour embrasser un panel charcutier le plus étendu possible.
J'en conviens saucissons et jambons, saucisses et pâtés mériteraient chacun des sondages à part entière.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

la salamina (ou salciccia) c'est cela , a manger telle quelle ou a griller sur braises


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> la salamina (ou salciccia) c'est cela , a manger telle quelle ou a griller sur braises


Tout simplement l'excellence !


----------



## loustic (12 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> la salamina (ou salciccia) c'est cela , a manger telle quelle ou a griller sur braises


Mais... dites-moi si je me trompe, on dirait des saucisses ! Non ?

  :rateau:


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Mais... dites-moi si je me trompe, on dirait des saucisses ! Non ?
> 
> :rateau:


Pas vraiment...
Si on n'a jamais gouté, on ne peut pas savoir 

C'est une vraie révélation.
L'artisan hache finement la viande de porc (dans uneproportion idéale entre maigre et gras) l'additionne de sel, poivre (et parfois d'un rien de muscade ou d'ail).
Les boyaux de porc on été soigneusement lavés, grattés, rincés au vinaigre puis à l'eau claire.
On prépare la ficelle, fine et résistante.

Alors commence l'opération : on charge la trémie avec la chair. Entrainée par la vis sans fin elle pénêtre le boyau enfilé sur un guide tronc-conique... et l'artisan fait un noeud, pas trop serré pour ne pas faire éclater les boyau... attend que le boyau se soit déroulé sur 9/10 cm fait courir la ficelle le long de la salciccia et noud à nouveau...

Enfant, ma plus grande satisfaction aura été d'avoir le droit de ficeler ces salciccie.

Ces chapelets sont alors stockés dans un endroit frais et ventilés.

On les mangera grillées (ou poelées) rapidement, ou demi-sèches étalées grossièrement sur un bon pain.

miam, miam !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Moi je n'aime que le canard.



On est 2. 

On ouvre un fil sur les recettes de canard ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Décembre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait PurFils, et si le sujet s'était appelé : "Et vous c'est quoi votre _porc_ ?"
> Noir de Gascogne, au hasard ?





			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Le noir de Bigorre*
> est en tous points remarquable également




*Puissiez vous me permettre de rendre un cinglant hommage à Nicolas*
mon dévoué charcutier, sis étaux 125-127 aux halles centrales de Nîmes, m'ayant fait découvrir ce trésor gastronomique.







:love:


----------



## chroukin (13 Décembre 2005)

J'aime beaucoup la réaction de Google face à ton sondage...


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Décembre 2005)

Et le Canard, a quand un fil sur le Canard....
non, parce que c'est bon le canard aussi....
faudrait voir a pas l'oublier...


et le Sanglier, une bonne tranche de Pata Negra.....hein!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Décembre 2005)

*Des cuisses de canard confites*
dans un bon cassoulet c'est indispensable.

Mais un cassoulet sans échine de porc ni saucisses de Toulouse ça n'est pas pensable.


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Des cuisses de canard confites*
> dans un bon cassoulet c'est indispensable.
> 
> Mais un cassoulet sans échine de porc ni saucisses de Toulouse ça n'est pas pensable.




Je pense à rien lorsque je mange un bon cassoulet


----------



## mado (13 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Des cuisses de canard confites*
> dans un bon cassoulet c'est indispensable.
> 
> Mais un cassoulet sans échine de porc ni saucisses de Toulouse ça n'est pas pensable.




Euh ? Et là, à quelle heure ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Euh ? Et là, à quelle heure ?



*Va falloir espérer que t'auras rien prévu d'autre de la soirée*
parce qu'après un de mes cassoulets on arrive difficilement à se faire une marche digestive plus longue que celle qui consiste à aller s'affaler dans un fauteuil.


----------



## Warflo (13 Décembre 2005)

...Et ya plus qu'a espérer que le fauteil est solide


----------



## quetzalk (13 Décembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> ...Et ya plus qu'a espérée que le fauteil est solide



Faut surtout espérer que la VMC de la chambre d'amis n'est pas en panne... :mouais: :sick: :afraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je pense à rien lorsque je mange un bon cassoulet



Tu serais pas en train de manger du cassoulet, là ?


----------



## TranXarnoss (14 Décembre 2005)

Enfin un sondage de qualité !!   

Je me joins aux camarades pour soutenir l'andouillette. 
N'hésitez pas. Andouillette plutôt que cervelas ou mortadelle, svp...


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Tu serais pas en train de manger du cassoulet, là ?




Là oui


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Là oui



Ca se voit. Et il est bon au moins ton cassoulet ?


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ca se voit. Et il est bon au moins ton cassoulet ?



Le matin à presque 9h00 c'est superbe avec un coups de rouge et des croissants pour faire trempette :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le matin à presque 9h00 c'est superbe avec un coups de rouge et des croissants pour faire trempette :rateau:


----------



## bugman (14 Décembre 2005)

Toute cette cuisine, c'est du BAR à thym (sans laurier).


----------



## La SAGEsse (14 Décembre 2005)

_pâté de tête, hure, jambon persillé de Bourgogne_                            22,92%

Quelle tristesse !!!


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

J'aurais pas du répondre à ce sondage :mouais:


----------



## La SAGEsse (14 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais pas du répondre à ce sondage :mouais:


Tu te repents ?


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tu te repents ?




Oui :rose: 

Pitié ne soyez pas trop rude ...

Pas ma faute...

...j'avais rien bu :mouais: :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ...j'avais rien bu :mouais: :rose:



T'es fou de dire ça !!!! Tu vas prendre encore plus !


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es fou de dire ça !!!! Tu vas prendre encore plus !




Mouarf...j'ai soudé le frigo


----------



## La SAGEsse (14 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Oui :rose:
> 
> Pitié ne soyez pas trop rude ...
> 
> ...


Tu veux aller à confesse?


----------



## La SAGEsse (14 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ...j'avais rien bu :mouais: :rose:


 :affraid: Rien bu ? :affraid:
 Que Dieu Te Pardonne !!!


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Que Dieu Te Pardonne !!!



Je l'ai au téléphone...
Un message ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (14 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai au téléphone...
> Un message ?


Ah, par ce Qu'il Te téléphone à toi??? 
Tiens, demande lui pourquoi les gens préfère l'andouillette au cervela !


----------



## Stargazer (14 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf...j'ai soudé le frigo



Egoïste ..


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Egoïste ..




Oui mais avec les bières sur le balcon


----------



## bugman (14 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ah, par ce Qu'il Te téléphone à toi???
> Tiens, demande lui pourquoi les gens préfère l'andouillette au cervela !



Y'a bien des hommes qui aiment les andouillettes au cerveau lent (coucou  mon ex)


----------



## Stargazer (14 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais avec les bières sur le balcon



Voilà qui est mieux ...


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Voilà qui est mieux ...


----------



## La SAGEsse (14 Décembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Y'a bien des hommes qui aiment les andouillettes au cerveau lent (coucou  mon ex)


Encore un jeu de maux ...


----------



## bugman (14 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Encore un jeu de maux ...



Mon ex ? Non, c'est plutot un jeu de male, mais c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## La SAGEsse (14 Décembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Mon ex ? Non, c'est plutot un jeu de male, mais c'est une autre histoire.


 Et à par ça, tu aime la saucisse ?


----------



## bugman (14 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et à par ça, tu aime la saucisse ?



L'assaut ? Si !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2005)

ha ha!!!! TOUT est un art noble !!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (14 Décembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> L'assaut ? Si !


 *Pascal*,
SORS de ce corps !!!


----------



## Warflo (14 Décembre 2005)

Mangé de la saucisse italienne ce soir  
_Quoi c'est pas le bon sujet?_


----------



## La SAGEsse (14 Décembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Mangé de la saucisse italienne ce soir
> _Quoi c'est pas le bon sujet?_


*Si!*
Puisque tu parles de saucisse !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Décembre 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> L'assaut ? Si !



*Ouaip, m'est avis*
que Pascal77 a trouvé son maître.







:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ouaip, m'est avis*
> que Pascal77 a trouvé son maître.
> 
> 
> ...



Tu veux parier ? 

Bon, si vous parliez d'autre chose que de saucisse, là, déjà que je suis assailli par l'odeur des toulouses que ma femme est en train de cuisiner pour midi, et qu'il y a encore deux heures à attendre, je sais pas si je vais tenir ... :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Décembre 2005)

*Mangerais bien*
une choucroute moi...







:love:


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Décembre 2005)

toutankharton.com a dit:
			
		

> "Tout est bon dans le cochon" pour les Anciens !
> 
> Des italiens trouvent un virus du cochon dans une momie
> 
> ...





Même les ancêtres l'avaient compris... Y'a que des ignorants fanatiques pour l'ignorer encore...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

>




*Je ne dirais jamais assez le bien*
que je pense d'un bon rôti de porc.


----------



## quetzalk (16 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je ne dirais jamais assez le bien*
> que je pense d'un bon rôti de porc.



Ouais enfin un pharaon mal décongelé ça te reste sur l'estomac quand même, faut faire gaffe avec l'hygiène... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2005)

Bof, dans l'pharaon ... Tout est bon !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin un pharaon mal décongelé ça te reste sur l'estomac quand même, faut faire gaffe avec l'hygiène... :mouais:




*Ou est passée ton âme d'enfant Quetzalk ?*
tes carences imaginatives m'infligent une cruelle désillusion en me ramenant à l'amère réalité des choses alors que je pensais avoir sous les yeux le plus grand rôti de porc du monde.


----------

